# Singles?



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

:spit:Hey all

Just returned for Year 2 in Setubal. Got off the plane and headed straight to the beach ater a miserable 2.5 months in the UK. Anyway, resolution for this year is to meet new people, specifically a Portuguese (or Brazillian - I'm not too fussy lol)
partner.

So in this country which seems to be full of people who meet their lifelong partner in Junior High school - does anyone know if there are such things as singles bars/hangouts in the Lisbon/Setubal area?

Cheers


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



NerysJ said:


> :spit:Hey all
> 
> Just returned for Year 2 in Setubal. Got off the plane and headed straight to the beach ater a miserable 2.5 months in the UK. Anyway, resolution for this year is to meet new people, specifically a Portuguese (or Brazillian - I'm not too fussy lol)
> partner.
> ...


HI Nerys

Not for me thanks i am glad to say after 30 years i am now Single again and boy does it feel Gooooooooood. :clap2:

But good luck all the same.

Peter


----------



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL! Thanks, Peter. Some of us are just gluttons for punishment i suppose!!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Try Zoosk on Facebook but watch out for the cheaters.


----------

